# Two CleanTechnica Articles: I Think Are “Must Read”



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Please take the time to visit and read these articles on CleanTechnica. Both are extremely well written and, in my opinion, spot on.

The first is by author Peter Forman, aka Papafox. If that name sounds familiar it might be due to his great, running thread on TMC "Daily TSLA Trading Charts." I'll link to that below, I look forward to his insight into the day's TSLA movement. The focus of Mr. Forman's article is about the New York Times interview of Elon Musk. I encourage you to give it a read.
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/08/27/the-billion-dollar-tesla-hit-piece/

The second article, posted today by Zachary Shahan, is equally full of great insight and is extremely well written. I've read several articles on CleanTechnica by Zach so that's no surprise. What WAS surprising, and the only spoiler I'll give away, is that the New York Times interview was the SAME DAY as the MKBHD Fremont tour video! For those that saw it, or will go watch it now (https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/new-factory-tour.8284/#post-139778), give serious consideration to the possibility that the Times indeed intended to smear Elon Musk and Tesla. Mere moments apart on the same day, he gives an upbeat, in person interview to MKBHD, then turns around and is seen by the NYT as a man at the end of his wits and about to crack? I digress...my purpose here was to draw attention to these great articles and hope that you'll read and enjoy them as I have.
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/08/27/no-active-search-for-tesla-coo-tesla-says/

Great writing Papafox and Mr. Shahan, my hat is off to you.
Cheers all,

Love.

(Link to Papafox TMC thread) https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/daily-tsla-trading-charts.68293/


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Going to bump this just one time. If anyone is like me, they sort by "recent posts and threads" so possibly missed this last night. Plus I feel the articles shared are definitely worth your time. (I'm in no way associated with the website, I swear. Lol)


----------



## PasoWino (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks. I will check them out tonight when I get home.


----------



## Zach Shahan (Sep 14, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Going to bump this just one time. If anyone is like me, they sort by "recent posts and threads" so possibly missed this last night. Plus I feel the articles shared are definitely worth your time. (I'm in no way associated with the website, I swear. Lol)


Thanks! You rock.

The first one is one (the one not by me) of my favorites of the year. Superb work. Best media critique I've seen in a while.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for the reply and please keep up the great work!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Another great article over on CleanTechnica by Peter Forman (aka Papafox):
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/10/1...ecurities-violations-by-teslas-foes-in-depth/

Written from the perspective (as I understand it) of: Shouldn't the SEC, since they're concerned about a Musk tweet, also be concerned with the amount of effort(s) those opposed to Mr. Musk and Tesla are putting forth and how those efforts not coincidentally negatively (and greatly) impact the stock price?

Interestingly, the article already seems to be getting some attention as some commenters with a join date of yesterday appeared almost as soon as the article was live to attack it and the author.

This topic seems to have prompted some disagreements over on TMC in a thread (linked below for those interested), but I don't really understand the harm at all in asking the questions, doing research and having the discussion. I have no intent to get in on that argument or cause any here, naturally... I just find myself feeling like there is a constant attack on Musk and Tesla and this article speaks to me in that regard. So I'm sharing it and the below link from that perspective.

Papafox thread on TMC: https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...-tsla-manipulators-and-inside-traders.130670/


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

What about this one...

https://cleantechnica.com/2018/10/1...ut-teslas-awd-performance-build-on-the-track/


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MountainPass said:


> What about this one...
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2018/10/1...ut-teslas-awd-performance-build-on-the-track/


Another EPIC for sure! I need to watch the video tonight!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

So I don't add a new thread/clutter, adding this link here though it's not a clean technica article. I found this one today while checking on TSLA as I tend to do.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/cant-buy-tesla-states-161318245.html

A great read about the reasons Tesla isn't allowed in certain states and the ongoing battle with being allowed to. There's nothing in it that I could elaborate on and add anything so just going to leave it at that and post.


----------

